# MacLean Creek (Alberta) May 15/16



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

It's supposed to be a great weekend, weather wise. I'm going to try to round up a bunch of friends to head out this weekend. Anyone want to join in?


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Can you believe I had to go alone? People had stuff to do. One family had a wedding...now seriously what's more important a family wedding or a day out quadding....with me 

There is a first for everything. Today was the first time I've ever gone alone. A few people on the highway took a double-take when they saw me driving the muddy quad home. No one really expects a "girl" to be doing that.

While out there I chatted with a few people, but never tagged along with anyone. It was fun doing the jumps and going through the water. It was sad riding past my favourite mud holes and not going in. I didn't want to risk getting stuck or worse...tipping it and not being able to get it up again.

All in all it was a fun day!

I'll keep bugging my friends. One of these days I'll be back in the mud and will post more pictures or videos.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

just saw your post now d, if my machine was all together I would have been up for it tomorrow, next time


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I'll keep you in mind next time I'm itching to go. I promise to give you a couple of days notice. 

D


----------

